# בעיית התרגשות



## sha8845 (14/9/12)

בעיית התרגשות 
שלום,
יש לי בעיה. עוד שבועיים החתונה ואני מרגישה שאני אפטית למדי. כל הזמן שואלים אותי "נו, מה עם ההכנות?" (אין הכנות הכל כבר מסודר), "נו, את לחוצה?" (לא, אני רגועה) להיות כלה לחוצה שמתרוצצת ממליון הכנות זה בדיוק מה שאני לא רוצה להיות.כולם שואלים אותי "אם אני מתרגשת?" ו.... לא! 
אני חושבת שהבעיה התחילה עם זה שאני מאורסת שנה וכל השנה היה לי אנטי קצת לחתונה. אין לי אנטי ל"להתחתן עם הבחור", אני מאוד אוהבת אותו וכל השנה הזאת הייתה מאוד מיוחדת וחידדה לנו מאוד את מה שאנחנו אוהבים זה בזה ואת הקשר שלנו בכלל. האנטי שלי הוא ל"אירגון אירוע של כמה שעות במשך שנה או כמה חודשים" אנטי ל"להיות ברייזילה". אני מאוד מבינה ומעריכה בנות כאן וחברות שלי מחוץ לפורום שמאוד נכנסות לכל עניין אירגון החתונה אבל לי זה לא התאים. זה בשילוב עם האנטי לאירוע גדול ובומבסטי ויקר. בקיצור אולי אתן לא מבינות למה זה הכל קשור אצלי בראש אבל זה קשור. ניראה לי שהאנטי שלי הוא לאירוע הפומבי. אני מתרגשת מהעובדה שאנחנו קושרים את החיים שלנו יחד. אבל בגלל שאנחנו עושים את זה באירוע שנקשר לכל מה שאני "אנטי" אליו קשה לי להתרגש. 
עכשיו אני לא יודעת מה לעשות? אני לא מצליחה לדמיין את החתונה בכלל ולהתרגש ממנה. אני מפחדת לא להתרגש ולהיות מנותקת מהאירוע...
הייתה לי מסיבת רווקות (בעצם שתיים) והרגשתי שזה כמו מפגש חברות רגיל, לא הרגשתי שזה משהו מיוחד כל כך. אז בגלל זה עלה לי הפחד שככה אני ארגיש גם בחתונה. 
למישהי יש חוויה דומה? למישהי יש עצות איך להרגיש נוכחת יותר באירוע?


----------



## shushlush (14/9/12)

את לא לבד 
חודש אחרי, ועדיין לא מבינה על מה ההתרגשות
כל הזמן חיכיתי שהיא תגיע, שיאללה, משהו יעורר אותי וזה לא קרה.
מסבית רווקות היינו 6 בנות בצפון באוהל + מסלול. היה סופר כיף! מרגש? מיוחד?
רק זה שהצלחנו סוף סוף להיפגש ולעשות משהו שאנחנו רוצות ואף פעם לא מצליחות... לא מעבר לזה
החתונה?
גם אני כמוך לא מתחברת לכל האירוע ההמוני. רציתי להתחתן, לא רציתי מסיבת חתונה
ובאמת לא התרגשתי, גם לא הוא אגב.
מצד שני, גם כשהיו פאשלות (לא הייתה טבעת) גם לא נכנסתי להסיטריה כמו שיכול להיות אחרת כן הייתה נכנסת.

וגם אני כמוך ממש פחדתי שאהיה מנותקת ולא אהנה.
אז את יודעת מה?
החיוך לא ירד מפני לאורך כל היום. הייתי מאושרת. היה לי הכי כיף בעולם. הייתי מוקפת במלא אנשים שאני אוהבת, ועוד כמה שאני לא מכירה אבל אוהבים מישהו אחר במשפחה
וזהו. זה מה שחשוב.
שתהני, ותחייכי ותירגעי. מי צריך יותר מזה?


----------



## sha8845 (14/9/12)

מי צריך יותר מזה? 
אני לא יודעת. אולי אני...
אני רוצה להתחבר לרגש העמוק של החיבור ביני לבנו. זה יכול להיות רגע חשוב, רוחני, מיוחד- אני רוצה להיות נוכחת! מול כל העדים אנחנו מתחייבים על משהו, אנחנו מתחברים למשפחה אחת, בונים בית. זה חשוב, זה גדול! אני לא יודעת, אני רוצה להיות אונטית ומחוברת לעומק של הרגע ולא לשליליות שיש לי כלפי ה"אירוע". 
כתבנו את הכתובה שלנו לבד- כתבנו: "נשתול את נפשנו באדמה ונהיה כשני עצים שונים הצומחים זה לצד זה, ענפיהם שלובים ופירותיהם צומחים וגדלים מהמשותף והשונה שבינינו"
כשזה קורה, כשאנחנו שותלים את נפשנו באדמה זה לצד זה, אני רוצה להיות שם ברוח ובנפש ולא רק בגוף. 
את מבינה?


----------



## yoli (14/9/12)

אולי 
את מנותקת כי זו דרך התמודדות, כי לא בדיוק רצית אירוע כזה? תחשבי עם עצמך, אולי האנטי נמצא בך ופחות החוסר התרגשות? גם אם תגלי שכן וגם אם לא, תורידי את כל הקליפות ותהני מכל מי שבא (חברים טובים, אנשים אהובים) ותחשבי שזה מסיבה עבורכם ועבור אהבתכם...


----------



## yael rosen (15/9/12)

רוצה להכניס עוד אינפוט 
אל תשכחי שיש מנגנונים ענקיים מאחורי מכונת החלומות והרומנטיקה בחברה המערבית, שגורמים לנו לחשוב איך נראה "הרגע הנכון" כביכול.
אנחנו מוזנים כל חיינו על ידי פוסטרים רומנטיים, סצינות של הפי אנד וסצינות של חתונות, ותמיד יש קלוז אפ על הדמעה ותמיד יש מוזיקה מרגשת וכל התפאורה הזו גורמת לנו להתרגש מעומק ליבנו.
הבעיה מתחילה כשמתרגמים את תעשיית החלומות למציאות - פתאום מתחילים להרגיש "לא בסדר" כי אנחנו לא מתרגשים כמו שאנחנו אמורים להתרגש.
לאמת יש פנים רבות, ולרוב היא לא מושלמת כמו פוסטר של "אישה יפה". ולא כי אתם לא אוהבים, אלא כי אולי אתם לא אנשים של אירועים גדולים, או אולי כי האירוע הזה יותר הלחיץ מאשר שימח ועוד מיליון ואחת סיבות שבגללן את לא מרגישה "מתרגשת" כמו שכולם אומרים לך שאת צריכה להיות.

השאלה האמיתי היא כמה משקל יש ל"אנטי" שלך נגד תעשיית החתונות (מכירה את האנטי הזה מקרוב). כי אולי הוא יוצר מעין מסך בינך ובין האירוע הזה, שבסוף בסוף אחרי הדיג'יי, הצלמים, הצ'קים והקייטרינג, הוא באמת אירוע משמעותי.
נסי לשחרר את האנטי, ולתת לרגע האמיתי להיות קיים - הוא יהיה מרגש נורא, או פחות, מורכב, אבל הכי הכי - הוא יהיה רק שלכם, ולא של במאי סרטים הוליוודי.


----------



## Bobbachka (14/9/12)

גם אצלי הייתה תחושה דומה... 
אני דווקא כן הייתי עמוק בכל ענייני החתונה (ונהנתי מזה) אבל לא התרגשתי... 
הכל היה מתוקתק ומסודר, הייתי רגועה ובטוחה שהכל יהיה בסדר ולא- לא התרגשתי.
לרגע אחד אל תרגישי רע עם זה, אנשים שואלים את כל השאלות האלה כי אין להם משהו אחר לשאול ואותך זה שם במקום של- "אם הם שואלים, כנראה שאני צריכה להתרגש...".

אז אני לא התרגשתי ולא הייתי לחוצה ויום החתונה עצמו עבר עלי בשמחה גדולה ובכיף גדול- הייתי נינוחה ולא הפסקתי לחייך.

מה שגרם לי לחכות במיוחד לחתונה הוא:
א. לדמיין את כל החברים והמשפחה האהובים מביטים לעברי באהבה בדרך לחופה.
ב. לדמיין את אהובי מכסה אותי בהינומה (אפילו התאמנו על זה).
ג. לדמיין את מסיבת הריקודים עם כל החבר'ה.

מבחינתי היו אלה 3 ההיי-לייטים של הערב שגרמו לי להתרגשות חיובית וזה הספיק למלא אותי באנרגיה חיובית.


----------



## sha8845 (14/9/12)

קשה לי לדמיין 
קשה לי עם זה שאני לא מצליחה לדמיין את החופה (לי זה ניראה ההיי-ליט)
אני מצליחה לדמיין אותה רק מנקודת המבט של מאחורי כל האורחים מסתכלת אל חופה, כאילו אני האורחת שעומדת הכי רחוק.
זה מרגיש כמו outer body experience כשאני מנסה לדמיין את עצמי מתחת לחופה...


----------



## yoli (14/9/12)

אם אני מבינה נכון 
זה באמת עניין של נתק.. כאלו את מסתכלת על הכל מבחוץ . לדעתי האישית בלבד תנסי דיקור או משהו, שיחזיר את הנפש לגוף עצמו ויחבר בינהם. נשמע הזוי אני יודעת......


----------



## yoli (14/9/12)

ברוכה הבאה למועדון
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב... את נשמעת ממש כמוני לפני כשבועיים. לפני שבוע וחצי כמעט שוביעם היתה החתונה, ואנשים לא הפסיקו לחפור לי אם אני מתרגשת. זה הגיע לזה שביום החתונה הבחורה של הציפורנים שאלה אותי כל שניה, תגידי קרה משהו? את לא נראית נרגשת, גם המעצבת שיער והמעצבת שמלות ממש לא הבינו מה קרה. אני כן רציתי שהכל יהיה לשביעות רצוני: הצרת שמלה, עמידה בזמנים. כן, זה היה חשוב והקפדתי כמה שיכלתי. אבל לא התפוצצתי מהתרגשות, גם בחופה בעיקר גיחתי על המעמד. ודווקא אני, ממש רגישה, מאוד מאוד אפילו. זה לא נתק, זו פשוט תקופה ארוכה שאת מארגנת חתונה וזהו ואת כבר רגילה להכל.... חייבת לומר לך שביום החתונה, אני אומרת לבן זוגי - זה יום מאוד מוזר, זה סתם יום רגיל שאנחנו החלטתנו להתחתן בו, הכל בחוץ רגיל....אל תחושי רע, תתחברי ליום הזה מהמקום שאתם חשובים אחד לשניה ואוהבים!


----------



## elena20 (15/9/12)

הייתי בדיוק כמוך עד ליומיים/שלושה לפני 
החתונה ואז התרגשתי ברמה של התקשתי להירדם בלילות, אבל ההתרגשות  שלי הייתה בעיקר מהפחד של התשומת לב כי שנינו אנשים נורא פרטיים וסולדים מאירועים המוניים וגם מהכיוון השני שפתאום כל כך אתרגש שיתחיל לי מה שקוראים לו ugly crying מתחת לחופה (שלמזלי לא קרה!) בן זוגי למשל לא ממש התרגש עד לחופה עצמה ושוב גם אצלו זה היה בעיקר לחץ והתרגשות מכל מה שמסביב. אבל אנחנו עדיין נשארנו אנחנו ולא היינו צבועים ואחרי החופה לגמרי ניגשנו לאנשים ואמרנו כמה כייף שזה מאחורינו


----------



## talya26 (15/9/12)

ממש לא מוזר, גם אני לא התרגשתי 
חייבת לציין שדחינו את החתונה 5 שנים כי אני פשוט שונאת את כל ההמולה המיותרת (לטעמי), ובסוף התחתנו כמו שהמשפחה רצתה, אז אולי זה משפיע, 
מה שכן, גם אם לא התרגשתי, היינו די ב״יד על הדופק״ לגבי כל מה שהיה עם הספקים השונים, משפחה, תמונות וכדומה.


----------



## בלו בלון (16/9/12)

גם אני הרגשתי ככה 
אני שלוש שנים אחרי החתונה
ואני עדין תוהה 
הא הייתי צריכה להתרדשש יותר...
בכל רגע בהכנות האחרונות לחתונה
וגם ביום החתונה חיכתישגל ההתרגשות יבוא והוא לא בא...
בכל מקרה
היתה לי חתונה מהממת
וזה שפחות התרגשתי מהמצופה לא הפריע לכלום
כל אחד ודרכו להתמודד


----------



## אחד העצובים בעיר (17/9/12)

אשתי ואני לא התעסקנו בהכנת החתונה. 
אנחנו התעסקנו בלימודים שלנו ובחיפוש דירה. לגבי החתונה, בחרנו את המקום ונתנו את חלקנו ברשימת המוזמנים. את השאר עשו הורינו. נתנו הנחייה כללית, לפיה הפירוטכניקה והצילומים לא מעניינת אותנו ושאנחנו רק רוצים שהאורחים יהיו מרוצים. ההורים ביקשו, שלפחות יהיה צלם אחד, כדי שלא יגידו שהם קמצנים. הסכמנו.

ההורים בחרו את המרקיד, את המנות, את הרב, את העציצים, את השעה....


----------



## המרחפת (17/9/12)

וכשהגעתם לאירוע, 
הרגשתם שייכים? שזו החתונה שלכם?


----------



## אחד העצובים בעיר (17/9/12)

בטח שהרגשנו שייכים. היו שם המשפחות והמוזמנים 
שלנו. לא סוג הסטייק וסדר השירים הופך חתונה לחתונה שלי.


----------



## המרחפת (17/9/12)

התגובה שלך רומזת לכך שאני רדודה, וזה לא נעים 
גם אני לא קבעתי את סוג הסטייק ואת סדר השירים בחתונתי, ובכל זאת אמשיך לשאול - המשפחות והמוזמנים נמצאים גם בבר-מצווה של האחיין ובחתונה של האח. 
אם לא הייתם מעורבים כלל בהפקת האירוע, ובגעתם אליו כאילו אתם אורחים בו, מה בו גרם לכם להרגיש שזה האירוע שלכם, ולא החתונה של האח והבר מצווה של האחיין, שבהם ניגשו ובירכו אתכם ב"בקרוב אצלכם"?


----------



## אחד העצובים בעיר (17/9/12)

לא יודע מה גרם לי להרגיש שייך. אולי העובדה 
שכולם נגשו דווקא לברך את אשתי ואותי. אולי פשוט בגלל שלא עלה בדעתי שאני עשוי להרגיש כמו בברית מילה של האחיין.


----------



## vicz (18/9/12)

אירוע שלהם או חתונה שלהם 
ויש הבדל.

גם אם הם לא הרגישו שזה האירוע שלהם, כי לא הם ארגנו אותו
אבל משתמע מדבריו של הבחור שהם הרגישו שזו החתונה שלהם. 
שזה הרגע שבו הם מכריזים על כוונתם לחיי זוגיות ומשפחה בפני יקיריהם.
ובשביל זה לא צריך להיות מעורב בארגון האירוע. 
גם לא צריך אירוע.
צריך החלטה (שבאה מתוך הבנה מה הזוג רוצה מחיים משותפים וכיצד הוא רואה אותם) ואנשים קרובים ויקרים סביב.


נ.ב.: אין זה אומר שמי שרוצה אירוע ומי שחשוב לו האירוע או הסטייק או הסדר של השירים - הוא רדוד. לאנשים שונים חשובים דברים שונים. כל עוד איש לא נפגע - חשוב לכבד את הרצונות והחלומות של אנשים אחרים, גם אם אין זה דבר שאנו חפצים בו בעצמינו.


----------



## אוהבת לצחוק2 (17/9/12)

לא תמיד 
הורים יכולים להכין את החתונה, יש הורים בעלי בעיות רפואיות, יש כאלו שלא דוברי עברית, ויש כאלו שחיים בחו"ל.


----------



## אחד העצובים בעיר (17/9/12)

יש גם אנשים שלא מוצאים עם מי להתחתן.


----------



## riki23 (17/9/12)

בהחלט 
אבל זה לא קשור לשרשור הנוכחי.


----------



## אחד העצובים בעיר (17/9/12)

גם התגובה 'לא לכולם יש הורים' לא רלוונטית.


----------



## אוהבת לצחוק2 (17/9/12)

רלוונטית 
ועוד איך, כי אתה כותב כאילו שיש לך עליונות על אלו שאין להם הורים. ואל תשכח יש גם כאלו שאין להם הורים בחיים. במה אתה טוב יותר מהם?


----------



## אוהבת לצחוק2 (17/9/12)

והם 
לא פחות טובים ממך. וגם יש כאלו שנשים בוגדות בהם. אז?


----------



## אחד העצובים בעיר (17/9/12)

חלקם הרבה יותר טובים ממני. רק שזה לא רלוונטי.


----------



## אחד העצובים בעיר (17/9/12)

הרבה מהם טובים ממני. אך זה לא רלוונטי. 
שאלו איך הייתה החתונה שלי. סיפרתי שהורי ארגנו אותה. למה זה רלוונטי שהפתרון הזה לא טוב לאחרים? ברור שהפתרון הזה לא טוב לאחרים. לא הצעתי פתרונות לאחרים. ביקשו שכל אחד יספר על עצמו ואני סיפרתי על עצמי. (וגם לא אמרתי שאני יותר טוב ממישהו או פחות טוב ממישהו). עכשיו, רוצי לארגן את החתונה שלך.


----------



## מ ו פ ת ע ת (17/9/12)

יפה מצידם שהסכימו לתיק כזה 
אני לא חובבת אירועים ולא נהנתי גם מארגון החתונה שלי. לכן אני לא מאמינה שהייתי נעתרת לבקשה כזו מצד הילדים שלי בבגרותם. לעזור כן, אבל לא להכין במקומם את החתונה. אם הם כל כך עמוסים ולא יכולים להתפנות מהעיסוקים האחרים שלהם כדי לטפל בזה בעצמם, אז באמת שלא חייבים חתונה. אם זה חשוב להם, אני בטוחה שהם ימצאו דרך לפנות את הזמן ולקחת אחריות על הנושא.


----------



## אחד העצובים בעיר (17/9/12)

זהו, שההורים לא רצו שנפסיק לחפש דירה ולא רצו 
שנפסיק ללמוד. איזה הורה בדיוק רוצה שהילדים שלו יכשלו בקורסים באוניברסיטה כדי להפיק ערב חתונה?


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (17/9/12)

מי אמר שצריך להכשל בקורסים באוניברסיטה? 
החלטתם להתחתן, אז גם אם זה היה לוקח שנה כדי לארגן את הכל, אז מה?

כמו שמתחזקים זוגיות, כמו שנפגשים עם חברים, ככה גם מוצאים את הזמן לראות אולמות, לפגוש די-ג'יים וצלמים. לעשות חתונה זו לא תורה מסיני, יש חופשה ארוכה בין שנת לימודים אחת לאחרת ובזמן הזה אפשר לתקתק את הכל, תלוי אם מדובר באנשים נמרחים או כאלה שיודעים מה הם רוצים והם לא מתקשים לבצע בחירות.

בקיצור, נתתם להורים שלכם לעשות לכם את החתונה, שיהיה בכיף, אבל בלי תירוצים של כשל באוניברסיטה כי זה אפשרי.

יש אנשים שמגדלים ילדים,עובדים ועוד לומדים באוניברסיטה ומוציאים תואר. ילדים זה הרבה יותר תעסוקה מחתונה. לא צריך להסתתר מאחורי תירוצים.


----------



## אחד העצובים בעיר (17/9/12)

לאשתי ולי היה אכפת רק מי מוזמן. לא מי הDJ. 
גם לא ממש עניין אותנו באילו נעליים אנחנו מתחתנים.


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (17/9/12)

בסדר, אני יכולה להגיד שעבורי 
תכנון החתונה היה קוץ בתחת ולא מהנה.
רציתי לסיים עם כל הסיפור הזה של הספקים ובתוך כמעט חודש סגרנו את הכל.
התכנון לא הסב לי עונג, כי זה האופי שלי.

אני רק רוצה לומר שאפשרי לתכנן חתונה תוך כדי לימודים וזה יפה שההורים של שניכם הסתדרו כל אחד עם הרצונות שלו בסידור של כל הדבר הזה.

לדעתי הם דווקא היו מבסוטים, כי עם רמת ההתערבות של הורים היום, כשהורה יכול לעשות מה שהוא רוצה בחתונה של הילד שלו, בלי לריב איתו או לנסות לכפות את דעתו, פשוט לעשות, הוא נהנה מזה.

לי באופן אישי אין בעיה עם זה שההורים שלכם תכננו לכם את החתונה. רק עם הסיבה שבחרת לציין שבגינה הם ארגנו הכל.


----------



## מ ו פ ת ע ת (17/9/12)

למה צריך להפסיק ללמוד כדי לארגן חתונה? 
כל הזוגות שאני מכירה שנישאו עבדו ולמדו תוך כדי ההכנות וחלקם גם היו כבר הורים לילדים. 
כשילדיי יהיו מספיק בוגרים כדי להחליט להנשא אני סמוכה ובטוחה שהם גם  ידעו להתמודד עם הדברים בצורה עצמאית ושקולה, כפי שגם אני עשיתי.  זו מחווה ממש נחמדה מצידם של ההורים שהם נרתמו בצורה כזו וזה מאוד מאוד לא מובן מאליו.


----------



## עדו בן צבי (18/9/12)

למרות הביקורתיות בהודעה - תשובה ארוכה מהעצובה 
העצוב טען שאין צורך להסביר אבל החלטתי בכל זאת לענות לך. התשובה מתחלקת לשני חלקים חלק אחד קשור למה חשוב לנו כזוג. אני הייתי עסוקה בלהשלים תואר של שלוש שנים בשנתיים ולפרסם מאמר מדעי על העבודה שלי. שנינו ביחד חיפשנו דירה וזה היה חשוב לנו יותר מערב אחד. היום חמש עשרה שנה אחרי, הערב הזה מתגמד לעומת חיים ביחד וזוגיות. 

החלק השני קשור לאירוע עצמו. אנחנו לא היינו צרכים אירוע גדול וצלם בשביל להרגיש נשואים. אם ההורים לא היו מארגנים אז היה טקס קטן וצנוע עם חברים קרובים ומשפחה. לנו קצת כמו לכותבת ההודעה המקורית לא היה ממש אכפת. רק רצינו שיהיה שמח לנו ולהורים.  להורים שלנו לעומת זאת היה מאד מאד חשוב האירוע. מאחר ולהם היה חשוב, ולנו לא, נתנו להם לתכנן. למשל ההורים של העצוב רקדו ריקודי עם והיה חשוב להם שיהיה קטע של ריקודי עם בחתונה. לנו זה לא שינה  התכנון המשותף של ההורים שלו ושלי דווקא הביא את ההורים של שנינו ביחד והפך את כולנו למשפחה. 

לגבי להרגיש בחתונה של עצמי, הרי שאני עמדתי בחופה עם האיש שלי. אני והוא הבטחנו אחד לשני להיות זוג ביחד והמשפחה שלנו היתה שם לחבק אותנו. 
ולא היה מוהל...

בחרנו את השיר בדרך לחופה - הבקשה היחידה שלנו. השיר לא יכול להוריד ממך את העינים של מאיר אריאל. את יודעת היום הוא עדיין מתאים אחרי 15 שנה, שלושה ילדים שאובחנו עם צרכים מיוחדים קריירה מאתגרת ועבודה אני יודעת שהאיש מסתכל עלי ורואה את אהבת חייו.

אז לדעתי לתכנן משהו ביחד זאת חוויה כיפית ומי שנהנה מזה בכיף לכו על זה.  אבל הערב הזה לא יקבע את הטון לחיים המשותפים שלכם. לאור האחוז הגבוה של גירושים תרשו לי להגיד שהיכולת לבנות חיים ביחד בדברים הקטנים של היום יום ובדברים הגדולים של ילדים וקרירה וקשיים שיבואו זה המבחן האמיתי. 

אחת העצובות בעיר


----------



## simplicity83 (18/9/12)

מגיבה, למרות שממש לא תכננתי להגיב לתת-השרשור 
קראתי את ההודעות של בעלך, והאמת שחשבתי שמדובר במישהו שסתם בא להתסיס... עם הודעות די מתריסות וגישה קצת מזלזלת כלפי אנשים שעשו בחירות שונות משלכם. 
אבל הצורה שבה את כתבת, ריגשה אותי ברמה אחרת! 

באמת שאין לי בעיה עם מי תכנן לכם את החתונה, מה היה חשוב לכם ומה היה חשוב להורים..
אני חושבת שכל אחד יעשה מה שטוב לו- 
בין אם מדובר בטקס ב-6 עיניים (אתם ועורך הטקס) 
ובין אם מדובר בהפקת ענק עם אלף איש,בורקס פטריות, כנריות, זמר ב-50 אלף ש"ח, 20 שמלות וחמש תסרוקות.. 
גם אצלנו הייתה חתונה "רגילה" - גן אירועים, 350 אורחים, שמלה, חליפה, דיג'יי, אנטריקוט דג ופרגיות וכו' - מה שהפך את החתונה שלנו למיוחדת זה העובדה ש*אנחנו* התחתנו בה. 

אבל כמו שאני רואה את זה - בהחלט תיכננתם את החתונה שלכם! 
תיכננתם את כל מה שהיה חשוב לכם. כל היתר באמת לא משנה.  
תימצתת את כל המהות של הערב הזה - "הרי שאני עמדתי בחופה עם האיש שלי. אני והוא הבטחנו אחד לשני להיות זוג ביחד והמשפחה שלנו היתה שם לחבק אותנו." 
לדעת שהיום, אחרי 15 שנים וכל מה שתיארת, אתם עדיין בוחרים אחד בשני ואוהבים - זו מהות החתונה. 
ומשפט הסיום שלך כל כך נכון, החיים הם מבחן אחד גדול ואהבה זה משהו שצריך לתחזק, לשמור על הגחלת בוערת ולהמשיך לבחור אחד בשני כל בוקר וכל ערב.
ואסור לשכוח את זה!!

מאחלתם לכם המשך חיים מאושרים ביחד ושהבחירה אחד בשני תהיה קלה מתמיד, בגלל שהכל כל כך טוב וכיף!


----------



## מ ו פ ת ע ת (18/9/12)

נראה לי שעירבבת בין כמה כותבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
באמת שנפעמתי מההתגייסות של ההורים שאני, כאמא, כנראה לא הייתי נכונה לה, בדיוק מהטעם שציינת שגם בעיני חתונה זה סתם עוד מסיבה,ממש לא ''הערב החשוב בחיים'' ואם הזוג מסכים לוותר על הטרחה וההוצאה, מה טוב!  יתרה מזו, אני יותר מאשמח אם ילדיי לא ינשאו, כל עוד הרבנות שולטת בתחום המעמד האישי בישראל.

מתשובת בנזוגך אפשר היה לחשוב שאם ההורים לא מארגנים את החתונה אז בני הזוג נידונו לא לרכוש השכלה, לפשוט רגל ולעבור לחיות באוהל ולכן ציינתי שזה בהחלט אפשרי.

אני מקווה שאת כבר לא עצובה ושתהיה לכם שנה טובה


----------



## תפו ופוזה (17/9/12)

את פשוט שפויה וזה הכי נכון והכי טבעי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אומנם אני התחתנתי קצת מזמן
לפני 28 שנה אבל גם אני הייתי שפויה חלוטין כל העת.


בימים אלו אני לקראת חתונת הבת (צפי עד 500 איש)
היא רוצה הכל בענק ואני לא מצליחה לגשר על הפער בתפיסה בנינו.
אני גם לא מנסה לשכנע אותה, כי אם זה מה שהיא רוצה זה מה שיהיה ביכולות הקיימות. 

אני לא הייתי אורחת בחתונתי אבל לא בחרתי תפריט ולא קיטרינג. 
אחותי שזרה את הפרחים (היא מקצועית)
אחי הפעיל מוסיקת רקע.
התחתנו בדשא בגינה של הורי במושב 150 מוזמנים. 
הצלם היה חבר של אחותי הגדולה ובעלה.
החופה התקיימה לאור נרות כי היתה הפסקת חשמל ממשוכת תקלה מחברת החשמל, 
אמא הוציאה המון נרות חנוכה ונרות שבת, אין לי מושג איך היה לה כל כך הרבה... 
כל פנסי מכוניות האורחים בחצר מסביב לדשא היו מוארים לעברנו - היה מדליק. 
שנייה אחרי שבירת הכוס חזר החשמל.

את השמלה שלי תפרה דודה מבד תחרה שקניתי שנה קודם בשוק הבדואי בבאר שבע ממש באקראי.
התאפרתי לבד, הסתרקתי לבד... 
וממש לא התרגשתי.
הייתי שפויה לחלוטין ועוד זכרתי לשאול בחורה שהגיעה מצוות המורות - מה הפסדתי בבקר בישיבת מחנכות... 
(המנהלת  ההזויה שאלה למה לא הגעתי? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


*
פשוט שמחתי!*

מזל טוב. 
הבת שלי תינשא בחנוכה.


----------



## newbe85 (17/9/12)

ההמלצה הכי חמה- תפסיקי להתעסק בזה 
זה רק יגרום לזה להיות יותר מלאכותי, המחשבות על איך זה צריך להרגיש לעומת איך זה מרגיש באמת. את רוצה להיות אותנטית? תהיי מי שאת ותרשי לעצמך להרגיש מה שאת מרגישה באמת. זה הרגע המיוחד שלכם ואתם תבנו אותו בדרככם שלכם.
חוץ מזה, אולי לא תאמיני לי, אבל יש סיכוי שברגע האמת את תתחברי לזה.
אני יכולה לספר לך על עצמי. אני מאוד אנטי חתונות, לא אוהבת אירועים פומביים, לא מתחברת לסגנון המסיבתי. מהסיבה הזאת ומסיבות אחרות שלא אפרט כאן, בחרתי שלא להתחתן בארץ. יכולתי, אבל בחרתי שלא.
ביחד איתי הגיעו עוד הרבה מאוד זוגות שבכלל לא נראו מתרגשים מהאירוע (אולי בגלל שבניגוד אלינו הם הגיעו לשם שלא מבחירה), וקצת הייתה שם אוירה של פס ייצור, ולא היה שום דבר ייחודי שמייחד את החתונה שלי מהחתונות האחרות שנערכו שם, אבל אני הרגשתי הכי מיוחדת בעולם. 
מה שאני באה להגיד זה שכל המסביב באמת לא משנה. זה החיבור שלך, הרגע בו את קושרת את חייך לאדם האחד והמיוחד שבו בחרת, וזה העיקר. לא המסיבה, לא הטקס, אלא ההרגשה הזאת.


----------



## celebs2011 (17/9/12)

עלייך להפסיק את המחשבות הנוראיות האלו. 
פשוט הפסיקי להתעסק בזה, זה לא עושה טוב.
זה ההתרגשות שלפני החתונה - יש את זה לכל אחת, ואף לכל אחד
המון מזל טוב ושנה טובה


----------



## vicz (18/9/12)

מצטרפת לדעה שאת שפויה 
בלי להעליב אף אחת מהבנות שמתרגשות מהרעיון של חתונה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מעולם לא התחברתי מרעיון של חתונה, גם לא כילדה קטנה. לא חלמתי על שמלת כלה לבנה, לא דמיינתי איך היום הזה יראה (אם כי עוגת קומות מאוד קסמה לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
כשהתבגרתי והבנתי בכמה כאב ראש איגון אירוע כזה עולה - חוסר התלהבות שלי הפכה להתנגדות נחרצת.
אורחים שהם לא חברים ומשפחה הקרובים ביותר רואים באירוע הזה תיק, הכלה עוברת עינויים בשך שעות (אישית הוצאתי מעל 50 סיכות מראשה של חברה צורחת בתום ערב קסום שכזה), חתן וכלה הרבה פעמים זוכרים מעט מן האירוע הן בגלל התרגשות והן בגלל המולה סביב. חוץ מזה, אני לא רוצה להתחלק בעוגת קומות שלי עם אף אחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מבחינתי למצוא אדם שרוצים לבנות איתו את החיים זה מרגש, לשמוע מאדם הזה שגם הוא רוצה לבנות איתך את החיים זה מרגש, ועוד ועוד.
ערב יקר וקצר שדורש חודשים של הכנה - בשבילי זה לא מרגש. 
בשבילי זה לא בא בחשבון. 

אז עמדתך פחות אנטי, את רוצה להתחתן, פשוט לא מקפצת מרוב אושר שבועות לפני האירוע.
אני בטוחה שבעת החופה עצמה תתרגשי.
אני עם כל האנטי שלי התרגשתי כמה פעמים כשהיה מדובר בחברים ממש קרובים.


----------



## sha8845 (18/9/12)

אני מגיבה פה- אבל זה בשביל כולם 
תודה רבה על השיתוף והתמיכה.
הרבה פה התייחסו לאירגון החתונה- זה לא כל כך העניין אצלי. אכן אני לא בעד כל הבומבסטיות ב"חתונות רגילות" אבל גם לא תיכננו "חתונה רגילה". אין די ג'יי (אלא חברה), אין אולם(על הדשא בקיבוץ שלי), אין קייטרינג (אורחים מביאים אוכל), אין רבנות, אנחנו עיצבנו את הטקס שלנו, אכן יש צלם וזהו. האירגון לא מתריד אותי והאמת שאין מה לארגן כמעט, הכל כבר סגור ובכלל לא מלחיץ. 
מה שהטריד אותי היה יותר ברמה הרגשית וברמה של התפקיד החברתי של כלה. אבל ניראה לי שבעיקר זה יפתר אם אני ובן זוגי נשקיע זמן לפני החתונה בלהתרכז שוב ב"למה" אנחנו עושים את זה ו"מה" זה בעצם אומר לנו. 
בכל מקרה תודה רבה לכולם


----------

